# Textgallerie



## aKuT (29. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich (sorry, ich weiß, sowas hört sich echt immer doof an, aber diesmal ist es wirklich dringend [ausserdem mach ich sonst gern sehr viel selber]) muss heute unbedingt eine Seite fertig bekommen. In diese möchte ich eine Art "Text - Gallerie" einbauen. Praktisch eine Gallerie wie mit Bildern, mit "Next" und Previous" Button, nur dass keine Bilder enthalten sein sollen, sondern Texte.
Könnte mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen, bzw. sowas geben? 

Tausend Danke von mir!

Steffen


----------



## The_S (29. Nov 2006)

Was ist "Eine Seite"? Wo hast du konkret Probleme?


----------



## Gast (29. Nov 2006)

Naja, es ist praktisch eine HTML Seite, wo ich eine kleine Box einbauen will, unter der dann jeweils ein "Next" und ein "Previous" Button stehen. Wen man auf diese klickt, soll der nächste Text erscheinen, den ich vorher irgendwo definiert haben muss natürlich. Sind so ca. 80-20 kleine Texte.


----------



## The_S (29. Nov 2006)

Du meinst doch sicherlich JavaScript und nicht Java oder?


----------



## SlaterB (29. Nov 2006)

wird das ganze denn dynamisch erstellt, z.B. mit J2EE
oder hast du nur 10 fertige HTML-Seiten (was hat das dann mit Java zu tun?)

J2EE kann auch für normale HTML-Links sorgen, da braucht man nicht JavaScript,

dennoch wird ein vollständiges Beispiel sehr schwer zu finden sein,
da gibt es soviele Variablen (Art der Daten, Herkunft, Design der Anzeige, Server-Struktur, ..)

zudem ist das noch recht trivial, noch unwahrscheinlicher, dass jemand da was allgemeines baut,

fange an mit der Anzeige einer Seite, danach noch zwei Links,
viel mehr ist das gar nicht


----------



## aKuT (29. Nov 2006)

Sorry, natürlich meine ich Javascript! 

Das ganze ist nicht dynamisch aufgebaut. Sondern ich habe eine einfache HTML Seite.

Es müsste doch praktisch irgendwie so gehen (kenne mich da halt nichtso aus  ):

<div id="content" get.element.by .. bla (keine ahnung wie)>
Hier Steht dann der Text der sich onclick ändert.
</div>javascript:go()
[Zurück (onclick=eine.seite.zurück)] [Vor (onclick=eine.seite.vor)]

Danke ihr


----------



## The_S (29. Nov 2006)

Das hier ist ein Java Forum, kein JavaScript Forum. Evtl. hast du Glück und es findet sich dennoch jemand, der sich damit auskennt. Grundsätzlich gibts dafür das Forum "Für Verirrte (JavaScript)".


----------



## Acha (29. Nov 2006)

:roll: Da hat sich wohl jemand verirrt :roll: 

MFG

Acha


----------



## aKuT (30. Nov 2006)

hat sich erledigt, danke!


----------

